# Battle Star Galactica Question



## ReformedWretch (Jan 5, 2007)

I am LOVING this show on DVD (as is my wife). We are on season 2 and will buy season 2.5 next. I assume the TV series is in season three? Is that correct? If so, when does the season end so I can start looking for it on DVD? I hope to start season four on time when it begins on TV.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 5, 2007)

houseparent said:


> I am LOVING this show on DVD (as is my wife). We are on season 2 and will buy season 2.5 next. I assume the TV series is in season three? Is that correct? If so, when does the season end so I can start looking for it on DVD? I hope to start season four on time when it begins on TV.



It is at the midway point of season three, so approximately three months from when it starts back on Jan. 21.

A question: Where do you put this show on your hierarchy of quality shows?

CT


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 5, 2007)

http://www.scifi.com/battlestar/episodes/

3 seasons - moving into 4...I tell ya - I am almost ashamed at how much I like this show! INTENSE!

Do ya reckon Gaius is *really* a Cylon?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 5, 2007)

ChristianTrader said:


> It is at the midway point of season three, so approximately three months from when it starts back on Jan. 21.
> 
> A question: Where do you put this show on your hierarchy of quality shows?
> 
> CT



Well, it's up there with Lost but maybe just below it. I would say it's tied with Smallville, not for "quality" as I think BSG has higher quality, but with my enjoyment of it and I am a big Superman fan.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 5, 2007)

well - you have mentioned 2 shows I really like - I have not seen Lost, but you are making me wonder f I should not.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 5, 2007)

You have to give LOST time to grow on you. For the first half of the first season I wasn't sure if I liked it. I am so glad I stuck it out now.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 5, 2007)

cool - I'll see if I can't find the disks - have you watched Heroes?

I would put it on a par with Smallville and BSG.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh yea, Hereos is great too.

"Are you on the List?"


----------



## Bandguy (Jan 5, 2007)

I grew up with the original BSG series. I hate the new one. Just can't get used to it.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 5, 2007)

houseparent said:


> Oh yea, Hereos is great too.
> 
> "Are you on the List?"


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 5, 2007)

I enjoyed the old one as a kid too, and *thought* I would hate this one and it's why I skipped it on TV. I caved and got the series on DVD and am now trying to catch up to the TV show! It's very, very good.


----------



## Bandguy (Jan 5, 2007)

houseparent said:


> I enjoyed the old one as a kid too, and *thought* I would hate this one and it's why I skipped it on TV. I caved and got the series on DVD and am now trying to catch up to the TV show! It's very, very good.




To each his own. I actually wanted to like the new one, and watched it on tv for a while. No matter how much I wanted to like it, I kept coming to the conclusion that I hated it. Sorry. Doesn't work for me.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, I just discovered some cool news. It looks like the Sci-fi channel will be playing every epsiode of BSG Season three back to back in a marathon on January 15th from 8am until 7pm! I can record all of those on my Tivo as well as the remainder of the season, then when I am caught up I can watch all those BEFORE the DVD of season three comes out.


----------



## tellville (Jan 9, 2007)

Battlestar Gallactica is awesome TV. Lost is also amazing. Have you seen the first 6 season 3 episodes of Lost? That last episode ended on such a cliff hanger! I just finished watching Season 1 and what has been made of Season 2 of Prison Break. Just as intense as Lost and Battlestar Gallactica. 

Adam, your actually at my favourite part of BSG. The end of Season 2 and the beginning of Season 2.5 is probably the most intense TV (or movie) I had seen for a very long time. Then again, I get really caught up in the storylines, so maybe that's just me.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes, my wife and I want 2.5 sooo badly. I am ordering it online for $29.99 and have had to force myself to not run out and buy it in a store for 40-50 bucks!


----------

